# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentet ne West Yorkshire (Leeds)

## genaga

Te gjithe studentet shqiptar qe jetojne ne zonen e Yorkshire i ftoj te organizojme nje takim me mbarimin e provimeve. Mire eshte qe ta pijme nga nje gote raki mbas gjithe atyre etheve te provimeve. E kemi hallall apo jo. 

Jane te mirepritur edhe studentet e tjere qe kane mundesi te vijne, jo per gje por Leeds ka vende te bukura per te shkuar dhe good night-clubs.

Kush eshte i interesuar le te shkruaj...

----------


## angel82

ckemi flori, me behet qejfi per nje ftese te tille.
Une studioj ne londer, dhe se shpejti kam plane per nje udhetim ne shqiperi, por po e shikoj edhe kete mundesi.
Do te shkruaj perseri.

----------


## gur-kalaja

jam student i shkencave politike ne bullgari,nuk dua qe tju lodh shum vec do ju kisha pershendet dhe do kisha hedh idene per ndonje organizim studentor,konferenc apo seminar ne shqiperi kosov apo gjithkund ku ka shqiptar,kuptohet.memedheu kalon ditet me te veshtira,sa mund te kontribuojm ne per te?
ju lutem shkruani dhe kontaktojm per ide te ndryshme

----------

